# Mod Rewrite Frage



## partyspezial (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe noch nie mit mod rewrite gearbeitet, aber mich schon ein wenig informiert. Man erstellt ja eine Datei, die man dann auf den Server läd, die dann die urls umschreibt in der Browserzeile.

Meine Frage:

Ich habe ein Script, mit dem man News zB hinzufügen kann und jede News eine id hat und unter news.php?id=id aufrufbar ist. Ich möchte nun jeder News aber eine andere Adresse geben wie z.B. "neues-handy-erschienen.php". Am besten wärs, wenn einer der Titel der News, als URL Name benutzt wird mit "-" als Leerzeichen.

Ist sowas möglich? Wenn ja wie?

LG Bastian


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2006)

Mit dem Apache-Modul „mod_rewrite“ lassen sich nur Anfragen umschreiben oder umleiten. Das heißt die Anfrage „/neues-handy-erschienen.php“ könnte auf „/news.php?title=neues-handy-erschienen“ umgeschrieben werden. Den Rest, also das Herausfinden des Datensatzes, muss das „news.php“-Skript übernehmen. Auch die Ausgabe der neuen URLs kann nicht von mod_rewrite verändern.


----------

